# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Ik ben altijd moe

## kadosh

ik ben echt letterlijk altijd moe ook al slaap ik 10 uur lang nog steeds wordt ik dood op wakker.. nu las ik dat het aan de seroxat kan liggen en daarna ben ik ook mee aan het afbouwen.. 10mg nu nog maar.
ik ben trouwens 19 jaar
vroeger was ik ook vaak moe en toen was ik getest voor bloedarmoede maar dat had ik niet..
wat denken jullie?

----------


## Sylvie

Laat je misschien eens testen op CVS? Heb je ooit klierkoorts gehad?

----------


## kadosh

nee nooit klierkoorts gehad, maar wat is CVS?

----------


## Luuss0404

http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=5076 hier staat duidelijk omschreven op dit forum wat CVS is.

Kadosh, mocht je hier nog eens kijken dan hoop ik dat het beter met je gaat  :Smile:

----------


## cvmaster

laat eens een slaapregistratie doen en je testen op apneu..

Ik was/ben ook nog altijd moe en bij mij is slaapapneu(osas) vastgesteld.

groetjes.. jeroen

----------


## Marco1

Hallo Mensen. Ik ben jarenlang altijd moe geweest en ik heb vele cursussen gevolgd en regelmatig bij de dokter geweest. Hij vertelde dat het in mijn hoofd zat. :s Dat was een antwoord waar ik niks mee kon dus ben naar E-Cursus op internet gaan zoeken en kwam uit bij. http://bit.ly/1uAzMEi Van alle cursussen die ik heb gevolgd is dit toch wel de makkelijkste en meest effectieve..

De Cursus die hier aangeboden word is erg leuk om te volgen en je leert goed met je energie om te gaan.

----------

